# 1974 GTO/Ventura Tail Light Panel Question



## 73Ventura (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi guys, 
I own a 73 Ventura non hatchback and my question is 
is the tail light panel on a hatchback swappable with a non hatchback one?
I have a rusted out tail light panel and was able to find a 73 Ventura but the salvage guy seemed to think since it was a hatchback and mine is not that it would not be compatible. I would guess that in 74 when GTO went from Lemans to Ventura someone here might know.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Good question 73 and 74 hatches are all the same for all the GM verity of that car. I would lean toward the tail pans are the same hatch and lid.


----------

